

The Death Of The Deadline As We Know It - edragonu
http://www.dragosroua.com/the-death-of-the-deadline-as-we-know-it/

======
terra_t
If I've got any responsibility for the management of a project (and that
includes putting tickets in an issue tracking system and resolving them), I
ask the question of "What happens if we miss this deadline?"

I usually ask this question at least once a week, when the subject of the
deadline comes up at the meeting.

There really are some things where, if you don't do something by a certain
time, you might as well not do it at all (say, a grant application.) On the
other hand, I was involved in a project that ran three months late, but
somehow we managed to have meetings with the client where we always agreed we
were a week behind schedule, but that everything was cool. The customer was
very satisfied by that project, however, my continued involvement was
expensive for my firm.

~~~
edragonu
Heh, by asking "What happens if we miss this deadline?" you're transform it
into a liveline, IMHO.

But what happens if you "miss a deadline" in your personal life? Do you have
any personal life deadlines?

~~~
terra_t
you'd better get your costume ready by Oct 31 if you want to have a halloween
costume. You can slip your kid's birthday party to another day before you mail
out the invitations, but after that you're committed. Christmas only comes on
Dec 25, etc.

~~~
edragonu
That I know. It's the "dead" part that bothers me, not the commitment. Who
dies on a deadline? The "task"? Or you, little by little? That's my
question...

